# Proposed Roof / Pitch / Material Ideas



## xczar (Aug 6, 2013)

Though I am a commercial carpenter contractor, I have little experience with home roof pitch and design.


The current home I recently purchased has an alcove on the back. Three exterior walls making this alcove, U shape with a deck I want to replace in it. The dimensions of this alcove is 24 feet (the bottom of the U), and the two legs of the U are about 16 feet and 12 feet. The pitch of these three roofs are the same, I`ll guess about 10/12. There are also two skylights about 6 feet from the gutter of the bottom of the U (which could affect pitch/framing/flashing of what I propose to do below).


So, I would like to put a open roof, over the deck, attached to the three sides of this U. The low pitch that I feel I can get away with seems snow/ice could heave into the existing roof. I have heavy asphalt shingles now around the U, and can only imagine a rubber or fiberglass roof for this deck as the pitch would not be great. I live in NE Pennsylvania, so the snow conditions are a concern.


Any thoughts of you experts would be appreciated.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

I'd go with EDPM. Remove enough courses of existing shingles to run the rubber 12-16in up house roof. Install a course of I+W over rubber and re-shingle. Good luck!


----------



## GAZ (Aug 23, 2012)

roofermann said:


> I'd go with EDPM. Remove enough courses of existing shingles to run the rubber 12-16in up house roof. Install a course of I+W over rubber and re-shingle. Good luck!


 Good choice rooferman, the best flat roofing system IMO. EPDM, benefits include : can withstand extreme weather conditions, hot or cold .. being resistant to hail, UV rays and seasonal changes.


----------

